# why the heck would you upgrade?



## TomC (Jun 13, 2010)

I currently own both of these earlier models (K2i and Dxi) and I think they work great. My wife likes the smaller k2i and I like the larger Dxi (she also like chicken/turkey white meat, and I like dark, a perfect match!). I find that the 3G web browsing (and Amazon book buying) works great for me on the Qld Gold Coast.

If you want to spend a lot less, you can source both these older models on e-bay right now for ~50% the cost of newer versions (just make sure you get the international versions if you are in Oz).

I don't intend upgrading either of these in the near future since they both do what I want, and I don't think that the extra features justify the high upgrade costs. Maybe down the road, when Amazon offers coloured E-ink and better web browers (incl. video).

Anyway, just my $0.02's worth.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

Well in my case the upgrade decision was easy, my wife claimed my Kindle 2. Or did I give her my Kindle 2, so I would have the excuse to order the Kindle 3... hmm not sure which one it was


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

CAR said:


> Well in my case the upgrade decision was easy, my wife claimed my Kindle 2. Or did I give her my Kindle 2, so I would have the excuse to order the Kindle 3... hmm not sure which one it was


LOL - that's my goal, too! Problem is, mrs. r0b0d0c is QUITE happy with her K1, and firmly believes that I "don't need" the K3. She's RIGHT, of course, but still ....


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Because I want a better screen, a smaller device, more storage space, faster page, the graphite color, and a few other things as well.

PLENTY of reasons for me to upgrade my current K2US.


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

Having WiFi would be nice, so I think my missus is going to inherit a K2i quite soon


----------



## Sassafrazzled (Mar 14, 2010)

I won't because my k2i is pretty new and there are no problems. I will however look upon my husbands new kindle with longing. Unfortunately my kids are still a bit too young to let me get away with passing mine down.


----------



## Rebekah (Oct 9, 2009)

My K2 (US) still works great.  The battery is still strong, and I've had it since March 09.

But I'm upgrading because I live in Germany now, so having a K3 with international downloadable access will be a plus.  I don't mind downloading books via USB, but it will be nice to have the wireless option again.  Also, I use public transit here and having a smaller, lighter weight device in my bag appeals to me.

My mom will likely get my K2.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Why the heck do some people feel the need to come on here and demand that other people justify their decision to upgrade, just because _they_ *don't* want to upgrade? 

If you don't want to upgrade, that's great for you. If others don't want to upgrade, that's great for them. But for those who do want to upgrade, that's great for them, too....and there's no reason they should need to justify themselves to such a belligerent-sounding attitude.

(Now, you probably didn't MEAN it to sound belligerent, but it really kinda does with the "why the heck" subject line....  Just imagine someone starting a thread that says "why the heck wouldn't you upgrade?" that demands to know why *everyone* isn't upgrading immediately?)

Just sayin'...


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Steph H said:


> Why the heck do some people feel the need to come on here and demand that other people justify their decision to upgrade, just because _they_ *don't* want to upgrade?
> 
> If you don't want to upgrade, that's great for you. If others don't want to upgrade, that's great for them. But for those who do want to upgrade, that's great for them, too....and there's no reason they should need to justify themselves to such a belligerent-sounding attitude.
> 
> ...


Hands Steph the Pot Stirrin' Stick...   "Have fun stormin' the castle!"


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I upgraded because I have a k1 and, while it's been GREAT for the last 2 years plus, I am ready for a newer model. . .especially since the collections capability came in with the recent software update which, if you're not aware, was not for the K1 at all. 

There have been rumors for months of a new version in late summer so I took that into consideration and was been prepared to pay $259 for a new Kindle -- but was going to wait for the new version.

Then the price dropped on the K1 and, as expected, the new version was listed at the same reduced price. It became a no-brainer: why the heck _wouldn't_ I upgrade under those circumstances! 

But, not to worry, my K1 will not be abandoned. . .it will go to a good home with my son, if he wants it and, if he decides to get his own, I have another friend who has expressed interest. . . . . .


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have no reason to upgrade, I'm just upgrading because I can.  I am one of those people that loves my gadgets and I always want the newest one. I had to have the iPhone 4, my iPhone 3G was just fine, I had to upgrade to the K2 and now I want the K3. Never fear all of my gadgets went to new homes and it gave me a lot of pleasure to see them so wanted. I gave my K2us to my sister who is really sick and can't get out of the house much. My iPhone 3g went to my wonderful son-in-law and my K2i is going to my niece. My niece has lupus and 2 young children. She loves to read and I know she will get a lot of pleasure from my K2i.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, I didn't see the original post as overly agressive...Maybe Tom C is hoping we'll convince him to upgrade?   Although, truth be told, I have the K1 and see no need to upgrade...for me.  Many others have good reasons to do so.  Or don't, but that's OK, too.      I'm looking forward to fondling Ann's new K3 sometime in late August or early September, however.  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well. . . .it would only be fair. . . .you let me fondle your iPad. . . . .


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a KK and a K2US and a KDX and I have a new one on order.  Why?
The KK stays at home and is my reading in the evening device - it's a little bulkier and doesn't fit in my purse as well as the K2.  DH reads on the DX.  I'm going to the new one because I want to see what the new screen looks like.  I've never felt that the K2 was as easy on the eyes as my KK, so I think the new screen will be a good thing.  I also like the ability to pick a san serif font and I am excited that there is a color choice other than white.  So the new one will take the place of the K2 in my purse and the K2 will become the backup.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

My husband and I were talking about this last night. He wanted to know why I wanted to upgrade, my K2i is only 5 months old. Of course I fell in love with the many new and improved features, but I did feel a little guilty when he said, "So when will I have to buy you the K4?"


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Because of the lower prove on the wifi version, I can get the modest K3 improvements almost for free by selling my K2, do why not upgrade?


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Mandy said:


> My husband and I were talking about this last night. He wanted to know why I wanted to upgrade, my K2i is only 5 months old. Of course I fell in love with the many new and improved features, but I did feel a little guilty when he said, "So when will I have to buy you the K4?"


Matthew 24:36, NIV.
_*"No one knows about that day or hour, not even the angels in heaven, nor the Son, but only the Father."*_


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

KayakerNC said:


> Matthew 24:36, NIV.
> _*"No one knows about that day or hour, not even the angels in heaven, nor the Son, but only the Father."*_


I'm gonna show him this when he gets home.  Where in eastern NC are you? I'm about 30 minutes south of Goldsboro.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Mandy said:


> I'm gonna show him this when he gets home.  Where in eastern NC are you? I'm about 30 minutes south of Goldsboro.


Newport, a small town between Morehead City and Havelock (home of MCAS Cherry Point). 
Like Goldsboro, we are on Hwy 70.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:



> Because of the lower *prove* on the wifi version, I can get the modest K3 improvements almost for free by selling my K2, do why not upgrade?


Your phone thinks it's smarter than you again. . . I'm guessing you meant "price"


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Well I could list all these really good reasons why I decided to get the K3 and give my K2 to my best friend, but in the end it all boils down to the fact that I'm a technology


Spoiler



whore


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

.... and me? I just love ebook readers. I have my K2, my nook, my Sony-300 and my iPad. I read on all of them. I like the different technologies and features. It makes for a great conversation, and I can tell people which ebook reader will be right for them. Based on their needs, it is not always a Kindle.


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

r0b0d0c said:


> LOL - that's my goal, too! Problem is, mrs. r0b0d0c is QUITE happy with her K1, and firmly believes that I "don't need" the K3. She's RIGHT, of course, but still ....


Just because she's right doesn't mean she's not wrong.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

30 day return window on my K2i.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Well I could list all these really good reasons why I decided to get the K3 and give my K2 to my best friend, but in the end it all boils down to the fact that I'm a technology
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I am too. Now I know who is influencing me.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

RiddleMeThis said:


> Because I want a better screen, a smaller device, more storage space, faster page turns, the graphite color, and a few other things as well.


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

Why the heck would I upgrade?  Um, in addition to the fact I am a grown woman who gets to decide for herself how to spend her disposable income, I'll sum it up this way.  Wantshinyprettywant.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, I didn't see the original post as overly agressive...Maybe Tom C is hoping we'll convince him to upgrade?  Although, truth be told, I have the K1 and see no need to upgrade...for me. Many others have good reasons to do so. Or don't, but that's OK, too.  I'm looking forward to fondling Ann's new K3 sometime in late August or early September, however.
> 
> Betsy


If you are at lunch on Thursday you will get to see the new screen on the DXG. That might change your mind.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Shetlander said:


> Why the heck would I upgrade? Um, in addition to the fact I am a grown woman who gets to decide for herself how to spend her disposable income, I'll sum it up this way. Wantshinyprettywant.
> 
> Thanks for asking!


Lol! Same answer from me: unadulterated shiny new gadget *LUST*.


----------



## Andrew Kaufman (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm with you, Tom.
I'm perfectly happy with my K2 and have no plans to upgrade. Meets my every need!

Andrew E. Kaufman/Author


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

K1's battery us dying. Can and will replace the battery. bestie wants a kindle. Selling her mine for seventy with cases, skins, and all. Going to transfer to the university soon and trying to lighten my load. Use kindle to lighten my binder load and a slimmer and lighter one seems like a good idea. I couple of ounces less to carry makes sense ounce I consider all the things I gotta take with me.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Well I could list all these really good reasons why I decided to get the K3 and give my K2 to my best friend, but in the end it all boils down to the fact that I'm a technology
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


This is exactly me.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Kathy said:


> I have no reason to upgrade, I'm just upgrading because I can.


+1

Me, too! 

I love, love, love the high contrast screen, graphite finish, and slightly smaller body than the k2i. But I don't really NEED a k3. I really don't NEED a Kindle either. I could get one of those big lighted magnifiers on a swing arm and read DTB's, I suppose. I just don't want to.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

For me it's all about the screen.
Once I saw the Pearl screen on my GDX I knew my K2i was doomed.
The rest of the very nice upgrades are gravy.


----------



## Snorkledorf (Oct 18, 2009)

Why order a K3 when my K2i is perfectly functional?

Ricardo Montalban voice:
_Because it tasks me.

It tasks me, and I shall have it! I'll chase it 'round the moons of Nibia, and 'round the Antares maelstrom, and 'round Perdition's flames, before I give it up!_


----------



## Julia (Jul 30, 2010)

Cause I got my K2 two days before they announced the K3 and for me it will be a free upgrade. I couldn't think of a good reason not to upgrade since it's only costing me $3 to return my K2.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> If you are at lunch on Thursday you will get to see the new screen on the DXG. That might change your mind.


You have to understand, when doing hand quilting, I mark my quilting lines so faint that my students have a hard time seeing them; I don't need a lot of contrast. The K1 is like a neon sign compared to that.  But I'll enjoy seeing the DXG.

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Two words:  Gadget.  Geek.


----------



## leathco (Jul 31, 2010)

Because I am upgrading from Kindle for iPhone on my 2g.  The Kindle 3 is a significant upgrade for me.  Finally I'll be able to read outside!  Also it'll be nice to have a dedicated book reader.  Free 3g for my forums and email checking is always a plus.

I prolly won't rush out to get the Kindle 4 when it comes out though, unless there's a major upgrade (color screen, full web browser, something like that)

Also:  wantshinyprettywant


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

At the risk of speaking for Tom, I don't think he was addressing those who are within the 30 day window or people who have K1s.  As someone who has owned a K2 since March 2009, I admit that I would love to have an excuse to buy myself a K3.  But, as Tom said, my K2 works great and does everything I need it to do and anyway, the money I could have spent on a K3 plus accessories just purchased me a pair of MBT shoes that are supposed to inspire me to walk long distances, be good for my health and eliminate bunions.     Sure hope they work because that K3 looks awesome and what shetlander said.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Because it will be easier to hold in my tiny arthritic hands.  Also "wantshinyprettywant".


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

It goes to the tone used. I have been guilty of this myself (see iPad discussion where I was pretty rude). Just because it is something that you don't want to do doesn't mean that others are not interested in doing so.

There are folks who like having the latest and greatest. As a DXG owner I can tell you that the new screen is awesome. If the rumored price drop happens at Christmas time, I might end up with a K3 as well. I would probably go the WiFi route since I have the DXG with the 3G.


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

I would love to, I like to support new technology that interests me, and I absolutely love my Kindle. I just can't justify it though, I got my k2i for Christmas and just upgraded my cover to an Oberon last month for my birthday, so for now I'll keep my k2i and maybe I'll upgrade at Christmas or just wait until the k4 comes out lol. I guess one of the perils of being an early adapter is seeing the technology upgrade pretty fast.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Shetlander said:


> Why the heck would I upgrade? Um, in addition to the fact I am a grown woman who gets to decide for herself how to spend her disposable income, I'll sum it up this way. Wantshinyprettywant.
> 
> Thanks for asking!


To paraphrase: *WantNewLatestGreatestWant*


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm not upgrading since I decided to buy a refurb K2 US knowing this was coming.  But I can see why others would upgrade.  Better contrast, faster page turns, longer battery life, a bit thinner and lighter etc.

For someone like me that only reads 1 or 2 books a month those things aren't a big deal.  But for the people reading that many or more books a day then it's more worthwhile to have the latest and greatest e-book hardware.


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

The only reason I'm NOT upgrading is that I just don't have the $$ right now (just got back from vacation and my car is in the body shop). Hopefully I'll be able to order in about a month and there won't be a huge backlog when I order. I've thought of various reasons that it's a good idea to upgrade, but just like luvmy4brats it just boils down to the fact that I'm a tech


Spoiler



whore.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I just got my Kindle for Christmas last year, and have bought several covers and gadgets to go along with it. Although I'm realllllly tempted to upgrade, I probably won't until the next version comes out. Mine has excellent screen contrast, and I love the covers I have for it. Instead of upgrading, I upgraded my skin instead!


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't know about upgrading from K2, but collections and the cute new games aren't supported on the K1.  So aside from the pretty, shiny, etc factor, having a supported device again will be nice.


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

I would love the longer battery life and the lighter weight. Most of the time the k2 is fine, but when my carpal tunnel is acting up, every little bit helps. I'll probably get a k3 in a few months and pass my k2 to my mom or my daughter.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm upgrading because I *just* got my Kindle - exactly a week before they announced the K3.  I'll be able to get the newer one plus get $50 back and I'll only have to go without my Kindle for a week to 10 days.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

fancynancy said:


> At the risk of speaking for Tom, I don't think he was addressing those who are within the 30 day window or people who have K1s. As someone who has owned a K2 since March 2009, I admit that I would love to have an excuse to buy myself a K3. But, as Tom said, my K2 works great and does everything I need it to do and anyway, the money I could have spent on a K3 plus accessories just purchased me a pair of MBT shoes that are supposed to inspire me to walk long distances, be good for my health and eliminate bunions.  Sure hope they work because that K3 looks awesome and what shetlander said.


My k2 from March '09 still functions perfectly fine and has had a happy home with my 17yo niece since I got my k2i in November. That one I justified as useful since I travel overseas quite a bit. Now, 10 months later, this one is being purchased as a treat to myself - no cover stories this time. And I'm sure my 22yo nephew will create a happy home for my current baby.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Wait -- we're supposed to have a reason for upgrading?

Ummm, okaaaaay. {goes off thinking and scratching head}

Hmmmm, weeeellllll, I guess I am upgrading because I want to and I can.

That and the fact that my beloved DW (gotta love her) *told me to go and do it* when I told her the new ones had been released. And it's not a case of her wanting to inherit my K2 since I bought her one back last November. And she's not upgrading 'cuz she doesn't want to (I know -- I asked).

That's it --_ I'm upgrading because she told me to!!_

That's my story and I'm sticking to it!!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

LaRita said:


> Don't know about upgrading from K2, but collections and the cute new games aren't supported on the K1. So aside from the pretty, shiny, etc factor, having a supported device again will be nice.


Yep, that along with wanting to pass the K1 on to my girlfriend was why I went for the refurb K2 a few weeks back. I thought about waiting for the K3, but the K2 had all the features I wanted (collections, better page turn button that doesn't get bumped so easily etc.) so I decided to go for that for $110 rather than waiting and paying more for a K3 when I didn't care that much about wifi or the new screen.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

mooshie: Can you return the refurb and order the K3?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

ProfCrash said:


> mooshie: Can you return the refurb and order the K3?


Don't know. Haven't looked into it as I don't have any interest in paying $80 more to get the 3G K3. K2 does all I need, and I bought it knowing the K3 would probably be at least $80 more for the 3G.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> Don't know. Haven't looked into it as I don't have any interest in paying $80 more to get the 3G K3. K2 does all I need, and I bought it knowing the K3 would probably be at least $80 more for the 3G.


OK. For some reason I was thinking that you were bummed you got the K2 and then the K3 was announced.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> OK. For some reason I was thinking that you were bummed you got the K2 and then the K3 was announced.


I think one of the authors posted to that effect in the Writers' Cafe...and the answer is yes, refurbs have the same 30 day return policy, I looked it up. (It turned out the author had bought a used one not a refurb and so couldn't return with the 30 days.)

Betsy


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

With no intent to hijack here, I have to say to Geoffry that I love the Rocky Horror signature.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> If the rumored price drop happens at Christmas time, I might end up with a K3 as well.


  The K3 hasn't even shipped and there's already rumors of a price drop?? Oy, there goes another wave of unhappy customers...


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Mandy said:


> My husband and I were talking about this last night. He wanted to know why I wanted to upgrade, my K2i is only 5 months old. Of course I fell in love with the many new and improved features, but I did feel a little guilty when he said, "So when will I have to buy you the K4?"


I've got two answers:

Honestly Sweetheart, I'm not your little girl trying to convince daddy to buy me anything. I'm your wife explaining to you I really would like this new reader and would appreciate if we could decide when we could fit it into OUR budget.

or...

That's okay Dear you don't have to buy me anything. There are lots of nice men who'd like to buy me things.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

PaulGuy said:


> I've got two answers:
> 
> Honestly Sweetheart, I'm not your little girl trying to convince daddy to buy me anything. I'm your wife explaining to you I really would like this new reader and would appreciate if we could decide when we could fit it into OUR budget.
> 
> ...


Or.... "$139 Kindle, or $300 Coach purse. Which would you prefer?"  He doesn't mind buying pricey electronics, but won't let me spend over about $60 on a purse. Oh, and he can't say much since he's currently outside mowing the lawn on a brand new $3000ish lawnmower he just got this week.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Mandy said:


> He doesn't mind buying pricey electronics, but won't let me spend over about $60 on a purse.


Yeah that's a man thing. As evidence I once had my eye on a Coach Briefcase ~$350. Just couldn't spend that kind of money. The Graphite DX came out I couldn't hit that "Buy it Now" button fast enough.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I've had my K2US since Feb 09 & it works just fine. My father & DH would tell you that I am upgrading just because I love gadgets (other women splurge on shoes & handbags).

One of the features that really interests me is the new 5-way controller. The joystick is a little tricky to use in the TrendyDigital WaterGuard Waterproof Case for Kindle







. And it is hard to slide the on/wake switch. I figure the slightly smaller K3 & the flatter controller will make for an even better beach reading experience.

I am also hoping to be able to take a trip overseas next year. I'm starting to buy things that I think will make the trip more enjoyable. A Kindle with global navigation and longer battery life definitely fits in that category. 

Is it August 27th yet? (Oops - just realized that DH & DS have birthdays before that date - I'd better start thinking of gifts for them. And DH already has DX model.)


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

heheh My husband just mentioned that I should work on being more frugal after I bought the dog a $7 frisbee. She has plenty of toys and doesn't need more, it all adds up. The next day two rafts, two life jackets, and a case of relish bottles arrive for our weekend at the river and his new found love of making hot souaces and chile pastes. (rolls her eyes).

This is why each get an allowence and have that money deposited into our own accounts.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I had no intention of upgrading my K2i until I got my hands on my DXG - the difference in the screen/display quality is so significant, that I changed my mind instantly. I just knew if the K3 came out with the new screen technology I would be buying it. Having to go from the DXG screen to the K2 screen each day (large one at home, small one on the go) never bothered me when it was just a difference in the size, but I really notice the difference in the quality. So I'm upgrading!


----------



## Edge (Mar 6, 2009)

RiddleMeThis said:


> Because I want a better screen, a smaller device, more storage space, faster page, the graphite color, and a few other things as well.
> 
> PLENTY of reasons for me to upgrade my current K2US.


THIS

Also, I was able to sell mine to a good friend at a reasonable price to defray the upgrade cost for me. Add to this that I'm a gadget freak, and I love having new tech. It's my hobby (along with reading) so I can easily justify the purchase based on this last reason alone (but having the aforementioned reasons is icing on the cake).

And when the K4 comes out, I'll probably get it, too.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

I probably won't for awhile, but if I were going to, it would be because the... uh, mouse? joystick? (the cursor controlling thingy) looks a lot better on the new ones, and that the one thing about the hardware that annoys me. 

And eventually I want each of the kids to have one (for homeschooling reasons), so I'll likely get a new one and pass down my current one.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I won't until I find a need for a 3 kindle. I so want one though. I keep telling myself eventually my poor K will need replacing. the K3 or better well be available then. or maybe I well brake down and let my kids have my K2 hmmmm so round and round I go. right now no upgrade
sylvia


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Mandy said:


> Or.... "$139 Kindle, or $300 Coach purse. Which would you prefer?"  He doesn't mind buying pricey electronics, but won't let me spend over about $60 on a purse. Oh, and he can't say much since he's currently outside mowing the lawn on a brand new $3000ish lawnmower he just got this week.


I firmly believe one should never put an arbitrary limit to one's accessories or gadgets. Sometimes a $300 messenger bag, watch or glasses is needful.


----------



## Thin Coyote (Feb 12, 2009)

As a Feb '09 K2us owner with a couple of cases I have been extremely happy with my Kindle.  An even better screen and quieter page turn keys (the only thing that my S.O. doesn't like about the K2 - the clicks keep her awake) are enough of an upgrade.  Plus the S.O. is a likely user for the K2.


----------



## Marine Mom (Mar 19, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> *I had no intention of upgrading my K2i until I got my hands on my DXG* - the difference in the screen/display quality is so significant, that I changed my mind instantly. [... ] I really notice the difference in the quality.


That's me exactly. In a word: The screen!
I had money set aside for a DX waiting for a price drop; ordered the DXG immediately and since I got it I haven't picked up my K2! 
I think of the K3 as a portable DXG ....as much a pleasure to use, in a smaller size.

If you haven't seen this screen in person, be prepared to be blown away!


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Well i've never owned a Kindle before but i bought another eReader about 3 months ago because i didnt know the Kindle was coming to the UK. So i'm selling my other eReader and getting the new Kindle because it's wireless, and looks gorgeous and it's only £109 and i never 'bonded' with my other eReader because i had to use Adobe Digital Editions with it and that never worked on my laptop, only on old XP computers. And having a browse in the Kindle UK Store i noticed all the books i like are cheaper than the ones i was getting for other eReader. And.... phew.... i'm breathless so will stop lol


----------

